# porobić się



## ryba

Dla mnie _porobić się_ zawsze znaczyło tyle co _zrobić pod siebie_, czyli było eufemizmem na  _posrać się_, 'dokonać niekontrolowanego i niechcianego aktu defekacji'. Do momentu w którym, dwa lata temu, usłyszałem z ust moich kolegów (zachodnich Wielkopolan i "Wielkopolan z Lubuskiego") _porobić się_ użyte tak, że, owszem, mogło znaczyć  _posrać się_, ale prawdopodobieństwo, że właśnie tak jest oscylowało wokół 50%. Postanowiłem więc się upewnić, co właściwie zrobił wspomniany przez kolegów człowiek i czy był to niekontrolowany i niechciany akt defekacji, co też uczyniłem bezzwłocznie (tzn. upewniłem się bezzwłocznie). Ku mojemu umiarkowanemu zdziwieniu, okazało się, że _porobić się_ to slangowe określenie upicia się lub naćpania (cf. www.miejski.pl/slowo-Porobić+się), a _porobiony_ znaczy 'wstawiony'. Ku mojemu niezmiernemu zdziwieniu, okazało się, że znaczenie (dla mnie) kanoniczne czasownika _porobić się _jest im wszystkim zupełnie obce. Ktoś, kto jest mocno pijany, może się  (za przeproszeniem) posrać, więc używanie _porobić się _w znaczeniu 'mocno się wstawić' w kontekście ostrej imprezy mam prawo odbierać jako dwuznaczne. Moi koledzy nie mają tego problemu, bo dobrze mi znanego znaczenia _porobić się _wcale nie znają.

Takiego znaczenia tego czasownika nauczono mnie w moim wielkopolskim domu z silnymi wpływami południowokresowymi (rodzice mamy). Czy to ja jestem inny i znowu będzie tak jak z kutnerem, czy jest nas więcej?


----------



## BezierCurve

Oba znaczenia są dla mnie obce, czasownik znam tylko w znaczeniu zbliżonym do "zrobić się" i z wyrażeń w rodzaju "A to się porobiło!". Ale ja też mogę być inny, więc poczekajmy.


----------



## LilianaB

_Porobic sie_ means to make poop.This is the only meaning I know.


----------



## BezierCurve

How about:

 "Po deszczu porobiły się na ulicy kałuże"?


----------



## LilianaB

It sounds Silesian to me. I would say _powstaly_. It could be a different local dialect.


----------



## dreamlike

Skatologiczne znaczenie tego wyrażenia jest mi kompletnie nieznane i słyszę o nim pierwszy raz. Na Lubelszczyźnie "porobić się" cieszy się niesłabnącą popularnością jako wyrażenie mówiące o tym, jak bardzo ktoś się upodlił czy naćpał. Obecne chyba tylko w gwarze młodzieżowej. "Ale się porobiłem!" niejednokrotnie gościło na moich ustach kiedy jeszcze "sztuczne raje" przedkładałem nad naukę  Inne możliwości to:

"Ale on jest porobiony!" = "pijany/naćpany"
"Dawaj się jutro porobimy u mnie, mam wolny kwadrat" - Napijmy się jutro u mnie alkoholu/spróbujmy jakiejś substancji psychoaktywnej, rodziców nie będzie w domu 



			
				ryba said:
			
		

> Ktoś, kto jest mocno pijany, może się
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (za przeproszeniem) posrać, więc używanie _porobić się _w znaczeniu 'mocno się wstawić' w kontekście ostrej imprezy mam prawo odbierać jako dwuznaczne.



Bo znasz "kanoniczne" znaczenie tego wyrażenia. Ja bym w żadnym razie nie łączył stanu upojenia alkoholowego wyrażanego "ale się porobiłem" z możliwością zrobienia w majty. 

U mnie się mówi "Znowu *narobił* (opcjonalnie w majty)". Jakby ktoś powiedział "Znowu się porobił", w domyśle "zrobił kupę", to bym się zdziwił.



LilianaB said:


> _Porobic sie_ means to make poop.This is the only meaning I know.



In my area "porobić się" has completely different meaning. It has nothing to with making a poop. It is used to express how drunk or stoned person is. But this usage is confined to the youth vernacular. 
"Ale on jest porobiony!" - Look how drunk/stoned he is!"
"Dawaj się jutro porobimy u mnie, mam wolny kwadrat" - Let's drink some alcohol/take some drugs in my place tommorow, my parent's will be away!

However, there is a word that derives from "robić" and means "Making a poop" - *narobić.* You can additionally add "w majty"  It is most often used in reference to infants. 

*Znowu narobił (w majty)!* - He messed his pants again!


----------



## LilianaB

These expressions are completely unknown to me. This is what I mean when I say that I understand Polish slang less and less.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> These expressions are completely unknown to me.



It comes as no surprise to me. As I said, there is a very hermetic group of people who would get the meaning of "porobić się/porobiony" right. Besides, you're familiar with "Silesian" meaning of this expression. I've just learnt that it has a meaning other than that of drunk or stoned people. The meanings of slang expressions vary depending on the region. And our different perception of "porobić się" is a case in point.


----------



## LilianaB

This  was not Silesian: this is standard Polish, I mean. This used to mean to make poop. I just made a remark that _probobily_ _sie kaluze_ sounded Silesian. The other expression is 100% Polish. I am only a little more than 20 years older than you, so this expression cannot be that old.


----------



## dreamlike

If this is standard Polish, I know of the expression that means the same and also consists of "robić" - *narobić w majtki.* I'm sorry for repeating myself, but this phrase seems much more common to me that "porobić się" meaning "make a poop/mess one's trousers" and it even exists in crossword - http://krzyzowka.net/definicja-do-krzyzowki/516351/narobic-w-majtki


----------



## LilianaB

I do not know whether this expression can belong to standard Polish due to its informal nature, but I am convinced it is informal, slang-like Polish, not a regional variation. Maybe it went out of use.


----------



## dreamlike

It must have. I'm unable to find any trace whatsoever on the internet that "porobić się" ever meant "make a poop" but there is plenty of sentences with contemporary usage - "to drink alcohol, take drugs" or even  "get laid".


----------



## Rusak963

"Porobić się" w znaczeniu, które podał ryba nigdy słyszałem. Jeśli chodzi o coś podobnego co znaczy nachlać się to znam "zrobić się", a jeśli chodzi o posranie się w gacie to znam "narobić w gacie".


----------



## ryba

dreamlike said:


> If this is standard Polish, I know of the expression that means the same and also consists of "robić" - *narobić w majtki.* I'm sorry for repeating myself, but this phrase seems much more common to me that "porobić się" meaning "make a poop/mess one's trousers" and it even exists in crossword - http://krzyzowka.net/definicja-do-krzyzowki/516351/narobic-w-majtki


Myślę, że _narobić w majtki_ jest 100% ogólnopolskie. Jak wspomniałem, do niedawna byłem przekonany, że _porobić się_ w znaczeniu 'narobić w majtki' też jest. Odbieram _narobić w majtki_ jako bardziej potoczne niż _porobić się_.



LilianaB said:


> _Porobić się_ means to make poop.This is the only meaning I know.



I wonder if it has anything to do with your Lithuanian origin.

My maternal granpas were from Kałusz (Województwo stanisławowskie), my granddad studied at Politechnika Lwowska. My grandma never got higher education, but she did get a very careful secondary education (her father was a nobleman educated in Vienna and Heidelberg). They read a lot. Their Polish was always very rich and correct (by which I mean corresponding to the standard, I never ever heard them say anything that is not considered standard as far as grammar, inflection, collocations, etc., goes). All this made me believe the Polish I learned from my family to be THE standard (as opposed to the one spoken by my peers struggling with _*przyszłem_, _*wzięłem_, _na obkoło_ (dialectal/archaic), _czekać za kimś_/_czymś_, etc., and not knowing the meaning of sophisticated words). Only when I grew older did I realize how many lexical items I used daily were actually dialectal, and thus not transparent to everyone (e.g. _absztyfikant_, _kutner_, _farfocel_, _winkiel_, _bandzioch_, _chabazie _'[ironicznie o zeschniętym lub brzydkim bukiecie] kwiaty', _harmider_ 'zgiełk; zamieszanie', _het_ 'precz, daleko', _kaczan_ 'wewnętrzna, najtwardsza część głowy kapusty', _kapcylinder _'[żartobliwie] kapelusz', _kinol_ '[żartobliwie] nos', _nakastlik_, _pacan_, _pod chajrem _'na słowo honoru', _rynka _'płaski/niski garnek'_,_ _Z braku laku dobre kaku_, _(po)ciumać_ '(po)całować [pieszczotliwie, np. dziecko]', _bajtlować_, _hulać_ 'biegać, ganiać', _zaonaczyć się [coś komuś]_ 'wydawać się', _zaiwaniać_,_ zamalować [komuś]_ 'uderzyć [w łeb, w pysk]', etc, etc). Nic mnie już dzisiaj nie zdziwi.


----------



## LilianaB

I do not think it has anything to do with my ethnic background. I heard this expression from people who spoke Polish only. I lived in different countries. I think it was a standard Polish expression over 20 years ago. I do not have that much contact with informal Polish anymore. I am absolutely  convinced this was standard informal Polish. This would refer to children, drunk people, perhaps, who had accidents, and elderly patients. I am really surprised where this phrase ended up. [...]


----------



## majlo

To me it's always "zrobić się" (Ale jestem zrobiony).


----------



## Thomas1

BezierCurve said:


> Oba znaczenia są dla mnie obce, czasownik znam [...] z wyrażeń w rodzaju "A to się porobiło!".


Ditto. 
Dodam jeszcze, że też znam 'narobić' lub 'narobić w majtki'  w sensie 'zrobić kupę w majtki' i 'zrobić się' w sensie 'być pod wpływem alkoholu/środków odurzających'.


BezierCurve said:


> How about:
> 
> "Po deszczu porobiły się na ulicy kałuże"?


Brzmi normalnie.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> I think it was a standard Polish expression over 20 years ago. I do not have that much contact with informal Polish anymore. I am absolutely  convinced this was standard informal Polish.



Isn't "I think" at odds with "I am absolutely convinced?  Perhaps it was present only in the area you lived in, as I asked some elderly members of my family about "porobić" meaning "make a poop" and they were adamant that such expression hadn't existed. Maybe I should reach out to my Silesian acquaintances but they're not that old so it wouldn't make much sense.



			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> I am really surprised where this phrase ended up.



It just took on a new meaning, there's nothing exceptional or wrong about it.


----------



## eleannor

I agree with what *BezierCurve* said earlier - the only meaning of _porobić się_ that I know is that something got complicated or out of hand. _Ale się porobiło!_ was the first thing that came to my mind; I've never heard it, however, used as _to poop_ nor as _to be drunk/high_. But it's certainly interesting


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Oba znaczenia są dla mnie obce, czasownik znam tylko w znaczeniu zbliżonym do "zrobić się" i z wyrażeń w rodzaju "A to się porobiło!". Ale ja też mogę być inny, więc poczekajmy.



Ja tak samo jak BezierCurve pierwszy raz słyszę takie użycie.


----------



## dreamlike

Nie dziwota, w końcu mieszka Pan za granicą i raczej nie ma styczności z polskim slangiem młodzieżowym, wśród którego użytkowników "porobić się" nabrało nowego znaczenia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Nie dziwota, w końcu mieszka Pan za granicą i raczej nie ma styczności z polskim slangiem młodzieżowym, wśród którego użytkowników "porobić się" nabrało nowego znaczenia.


Będąc w Polsce spotykam sie z moimi siostrzeńcami i bratankami, oraz inną młodzieżą, ale być może przy mnie starają się mówić „ładnie”. Natomiast tu gdzie mieszkam w Norwegii jest 10% świeżych przybyszy z Polski, i to co z czego się składa ich mowa w 70% to „mięso”, ale takich wyrażeń nie słyszałem.


----------



## kknd

osobiście „porobić” znam wyłącznie właśnie w wyrażeniach w rodzaju „ale się porobiło” (w przedstawionej interpretacji byłoby to bardziej wulgarne niż mi się do tej pory zdawało; choć słyszałem też „ale się narobiło”… to chyba też dość nieładnie… ). co do defekacji: chyba tylko „robić”, „zrobić”, „narobić” (w majtki, pieluchę, pod siebie); jeśli chodzi o upijanie się – zdaje się, że jedynie „zrobić się” („być zrobionym”), ale raczej z rzadka (częściej chyba „narąbać się”, czy inne).


----------

